# Comodo will not re-install



## leeson (Jan 21, 2009)

Downloaded new version of Comodo firewall. Removed old version using Revo uninstaller. Tried to install the new version of Comodo and the program says that an older version is on the computer - I can only tell the program to uninstall the old version of Comodo. When I do nothing happens. Am I denied the pleasures of Comodo for life?


----------



## grue155 (May 29, 2008)

From the Comodo user forum, try this Cleanup Tool for CIS. If that doesn't work, then I'd suggest posting in the Comodo forums for more detailed guidance.


----------

